# How do YOU pronounce Aveline?



## Maviyildiz

I have seen this pronounced a few different ways, so I want to see what is most common!

A site that I love, Behind The Name, says *av-e-LEEN
*
I first heard the name on a site about Irish names. They had audio clips and pronounced it as *ayv-LEEN* with a long "a" and without the middle -e- sound, making it two syllables instead of 3. 

And I can imagine that some people might say *av-e-LINE *

What do you think is the most common pronunciation?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Jo

I thinking I would pronounce it Av-A-Line even though it is an E I thinkink I would pronounce it as an A, I have no idea why it's just what I see :lol:


----------



## Maviyildiz

Yeah, the e verses a sound in the middle is a tiny difference (in an unemphasized syllable) that doesn't worry me much--so you would pronounce the last syllable "LINE"? like the word "line"?


----------



## Jo

Yes I would, it's just how it naturally reads to me x


----------



## mazndave

I'd pronounce it as av-e-LEEN, but only because I knew someone called Adeline and that was pronounced that way. Others may be more inclined to say LINE.

xx


----------



## mazndave

Actually thinking about it, we pronounced it more like Ad-e-LYNN, so that's another pronunciation to consider!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

I read it as Av - e - Leen


----------



## Avalanche

Aveline is French in origin and pronounced av-a-leen :) The Irish equivalent is Eibhlín which is pronounced eve-a-leen which is why it might have come up on an Irish website as some baby names websites anglicise this to Aveline. It is French though :)


----------



## SJP82

Before reading your post, I pronounced it av-uh-leen, so effectively the way you pronounced it in your first option.

I don't think I've heard of the name before but it's so so pretty and a nice change to Evelyn :)


----------



## LilDreamy

I thought AV-ah-leen

Or AVE-ah-leen


----------



## Magellan

Jo said:


> I thinking I would pronounce it Av-A-Line even though it is an E I thinkink I would pronounce it as an A, I have no idea why it's just what I see :lol:

That's exactly what I thought when I read it first!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Magellan said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> I thinking I would pronounce it Av-A-Line even though it is an E I thinkink I would pronounce it as an A, I have no idea why it's just what I see :lol:
> 
> That's exactly what I thought when I read it first!Click to expand...


Me too! That's how I read it :shrug:


----------

